# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] PHISER GT FM MIXER PREAMPLIFIER FM mod: S.A 3000

## radioamateur

Ψαχνω το PHISER GT FM MIXER PREAMPLIFIER FM mod: S.A 3000 μη λειτουργικο κατα προτιμηση Αθήνα .

https://ibb.co/TkrLP8Y

----------

